# Unraced Thoroughbreds?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a bit prejudiced against OTTBs, but I've always wondered what completely unraced Thoroughbreds are like? 

Is the typical hot headedness bred or trained? Has anyone got some experiences to share?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Im not a TB expert in any way shape or form (im a QH girl), but the racehorse stable i work for (which are cared and treated well - so not all bad, as i had thought racing stable were:lol to me the unraced TB's that i see at some of teh horse shows i go to, are loving and caring horses who generally do well under saddle. That said, i also love the OTTB's {AFTER} they have been able to learn how to be a horse, and forget the racing ways... so in general, i would say that racehorses (as many times that i have yelled at ones being ****-Zu:lol: at me), are nothing on TBs, i wouldnt have a TB but thats because im a western stocky loving kinda gal. All in all i think TB's can and do do well (one of my friends who is roughly 15, has a OTTB that she loves alot and does well with - that they rescued from a auction... skin and bones)..  What do other people think?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

All horses are different and there are some dopey TB's and some hot TB's. However, in general TB's are more hot-headed than others.

If they have raced that have seen more of the world, travelled more, and been exposed to more excitement. So all potentially to a new owners advantage. They have also been trained in speed and stamina so will have a latent fitness. Racing can have a toll on a horses legs too.

A non-raced TB is just the same thing without the training, the experience, and the miles on the legs. Some good, some bad, all are different.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

An unraced TB is no more prone to be laid back than one who has raced. It depends completely on the temperament of the individual horse.

Most TBs who don't do well as racers tend to be the most laid back horses you'll ever meet. In order to win at racing, the horse has to be competitive and have the desire to win. My ex-racer (I despise the term OTTB) is a lazy, sweet, goofball. Quietest, most level headed horse I've ever owned.

If you want to get a_ quiet_ ex-racer, look for the ones who washed out at the track, not the ones who were retired because of an injury. Just because a horse wasn't raced doesn't mean it'll be quiet.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I have ridden my boss's OTTB for the last year and ahalf, He has been nothing but a gentleman, never "hot blooded". Does what I want, when I want. Doesn't try to race/run, he's comfortable with a nice walk or trott if asked. If I let him go, he does love to run, but it's not a "have to" thing for him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I rode a Thoroughbred before and he was very smooth and comfy 
she had s nice stride and his canter was nice


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

I was lucky enough to end up owning an "OTTB" mare. She had been started as a racer but couldn't hack it on the track. She was put out to pasture and I got her around 6yo. Her main issue in the beginning was that she had NO brakes and was a little spooky. We worked brakes into her, and worked with her issues... I will never forget the day a peacock jumped up onto the arena wall and the 4 other horses in the arena spooked... My mare stopped, turned her head and looked at me! <3 we had made it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Saskia, TB are in general going to be hot. It's part of being a TB. I know a woman who breeds them for using in polo. Her polo horses are just as hot as those out of racing. The biggest differences I've noticed between hers and those that have been cast off from the racing industry are habbits and possibly some joint issues. Most of those that came out of racing have come with issues that tend to have more to do with training (or lack of it) and the physical demands made on the young horse. Of the 4 I still see pretty regularly 3 have made (or are making) a good transition with owners who spend, and have spent, a lot of time working with them. The 4th gets worked with a lot too, but is a bit more of a "hard case" and might well always be. With him it's more to do with his personality (and any horse from any breed can be a hard case). Most OTTB's I've been around do ok for the light riding that the owners enjoy. They can bond and make nice horses (all things being equal).
With the non racing TB I've seen you don't have to work through any of the "baggage" or physical issues they might have brought with them.
They are both TB with the same potentially good points and bad points common to the breed. (just like any breed of horse)
Being an OTTB is ultimately the result of being born into the TB racing industry vs being born (for example) on a polo farm.
If I like hot horses and an OTTB who's joints all tested out as sound was available I wouldn't let it being an OTTB deter me. (but I'm not into hot horses, so this it purely acedemic)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You also have to be careful with their definition of "un-raced". Do they mean that:

- the horse was not bred to be a racer, and so has been raised and started like a "normal" horse
- the horse was bred to race but didn't do well in training, so they are getting rid of it without trying it on the track
- the horse has been to a few trials but hasn't actually been in a real race

Those are the three types of "un-raced" TBs you will come across. Each has different circumstances and may result in very different horses.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Unraced Thoroughbreds tend to be young horses that have come off the track due to being too slow, injury early on in their career, or just not good enough for the breeding barn.

Some you will find will be quiet and others you will find be hot-headed. It all just depends on the attitude of the horse.


----------

